# What's Your Enneagram Type Test



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

I scored E5 with E6 as borderline close. 

I've typed myself as E5 (5w6) since 2017. Yet, I've also been slowly opening up to the plausibility of being an E6 for the first time in recent months. In contrast, Type 2 remains the type that I least relate to.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

This test is useless without percentages, honestly.

Took it anyway because I've never actually done it before, questions are okay but I know tests too well by now.


----------



## As1ra (7 mo ago)

I got this on one test:








I took the tritype, and in that one, my enneagram is 6 with my tritype being 458.


----------

